# Ebenen verschmelzen



## Mausee (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ihr lieben!

Ich stehe noch recht am Anfang, was Photoshop betrifft und beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit der Bildretusche. Klappt auch eigentlich ganz gut. Leider stehe ich vor einem Problem, wo ich einfach keine Lösung für finde. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!

Und zwar habe ich 2 Ebenen. Beide Bilder sind in Graustufen. Nun möchte ich die eine Ebene mit der anderen verschmelzen...

Ein Beispiel ist glaub ich besser. Ich habe einen schwangeren bauch im Seitenprofil. In der anderen ebene ein Ultraschall bild des babys. Dieses würde ich nun gern in den Bauch verschmelzen. Sprich, das man die "Ränder" des Ultraschall Bildes nicht mehr sieht.. Das es so aussieht, als würde man in den Bauch hineinschauen. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich1

GGLG Andrea


----------



## smileyml (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Andrea und willkommen im Forum.

Nimm am besten der Radiergummi (Tastatur-->"E") mit einem weichem Rand. Das stellst du oben links bei der Größe ein. Damit entfernst du dann beim Ultraschallbild die überflüssigen Ränder - so das am besten die "Bauchform" übrig bleibt. Dann schiebst du das Ultraschallbild an die richtige Stelle und skalierst es bis es passt. Jetzt kann du entweder mit der Deckkraft der Ebene experimentieren oder bzw. und die Ebenenfüllmethode ändern (gleich links neben der Deckkraft zu finden). Für den Anfang denke ich, kannst du damit recht gute Ergebnisse erreichen. Mit mehr Übung kannst du später noch weiter gucken udn es perfektionieren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Mausee (4. Dezember 2006)

Vielen dank für deine wirklich super schnelle Hilfe!

So wie du beschrieben habe ich es nun auch gemacht, auch wenn ich das Ergebnis nicht sehr befriedigend finde  

Ich kenne wohl von Photoimpact einen BEfehl (ausblenden), wo praktisch die Ränder verschmelzen. Leider finde ich dies eben in PS nicht. Dann mache ich es erstmal so und probiere noch etwas an den Einstellungen, vielleicht bekomme ich so doch nch ein gutes Ergebnis. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schon einmal!

GGLG Andrea


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2006)

Jupp, auch ein Willkommen von mir.

Aber ich würde gleich mit den Ebenenmasken herumprobieren, anstatt mit dem
Radiergummi das Bild zu löschen. Es bringt nur Vorteile !
1. Ebenenmasken sind in fast jeder Bildarbeit zu gebrauchen, also ist es nur
von Vorteil es gleich am Anfang zu lernen.
2. Das Bild, das die Ebenenmaske bekommt, wird nicht zerstört/gelöscht, heisst
also, beim Vermalen muß man nicht gleich die History zurückwandern oder
neu anfangen.

Videotutorial zu Ebenenmasken:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Mausee (4. Dezember 2006)

Vielen dank für deine wirklich super schnelle Hilfe!

So wie du beschrieben habe ich es nun auch gemacht, auch wenn ich das Ergebnis nicht sehr befriedigend finde  

Ich kenne wohl von Photoimpact einen BEfehl (ausblenden), wo praktisch die Ränder verschmelzen. Leider finde ich dies eben in PS nicht. Dann mache ich es erstmal so und probiere noch etwas an den Einstellungen, vielleicht bekomme ich so doch nch ein gutes Ergebnis. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schon einmal!

GGLG Andrea


----------

